# Clunking on startup



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

When I start my engine it makes a clunking sound. To me it sounds like a bad engine mount. Its the 2.5L 4 cyl

I did a search on the forum and couldn't find anything...but a google search came up with this...Q29crJ942MI

Is this a common problem on the xtrail? Sounds like its difficult to tell exactly 'what' mount is bad but guess says the RH mount similar to the youtube vid above?

Looking for advice,


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi UJ
Your link does not work. Do you mean it clunks when you put it in drive or reverse? Or do you mean it clunks when you start the ignition.
Anyway, it may start creeping up more frequently but there have not been many reports of bad engine mounts on the X to date. Good luck figuring it out.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Sorry, here is the link again






Yes it clunks on startup, when you turn the key. Just a quick but very noticeable rattle.

Its a very hard thing to diagnose and my mechanic can't pinpoint exactly what engine mount it might be. I was hoping that one engine mount might be more prone to failure than the others, but sounds like its not very common. Lucky me lol


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Does not sound like your issue is motor mounts. Sounds exhaust related to me.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> Does not sound like your issue is motor mounts. Sounds exhaust related to me.


That's promising advice. I'm hoping your right  For my wallets sake lol


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe you could record it for us to hear the sound. I am wondering if it might also be related to your awd problem. In the manual they state that turning off the ignition in awd mode can cause a clunk or shudder. I am wondering if upon starting something similar can happen if the system thinks its in lock mode and then disengages.
Will report when I look at the relevant section of the service manual.

You may want to check the australian x trail forum as I think there were more people there who experienced transfer case problems.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> Maybe you could record it for us to hear the sound. I am wondering if it might also be related to your awd problem. In the manual they state that turning off the ignition in awd mode can cause a clunk or shudder. I am wondering if upon starting something similar can happen if the system thinks its in lock mode and then disengages.
> Will report when I look at the relevant section of the service manual.
> 
> You may want to check the australian x trail forum as I think there were more people there who experienced transfer case problems.


The nissan dealer verified that its the the front and right engine mounts are shot. The front is really bad the right not so, but still toast.

Of course they want insane money for even the parts, and to buy used engine mounts is like buying used underwear IMO...not a smart idea. I found some on Ebay. Can you anyone confirm if these are ok?

MACKAY FRONT ENGINE MOUNT - for NISSAN X-TRAIL T30 2001-2007 - 2.5L - A6077 | eBay
NEW Passenger Right Engine Mount MTC 11210-8H30E Fits Nissan X-Trail 2005-2006 | eBay

I can't seem to find any cheaper ones...is this a good price?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

As with all things X Trail-- RockAuto is a great resource for parts

2006 NISSAN X-TRAIL 2.5L L4 Motor Mount | RockAuto

I would order the DEA ones both front and right w delivery it will be around 70 cdn for the two delivered to your door. Compare that to the ebay right mount which would run over 90 cdn and your aussie front one that will cost over 70 cdn with delivery.


Febest is another that has good quality for the price

Buy engine mountings for: Nissan x-trail t30 2000-2006 ? febestparts.com 

They have all four available, just note their prices are in american dollars + delivery charges ( Febest also sells on Amazon and Ebay).

Surprised they are both bad, but that explains the clunks. Must also happen when you shift gears I would think. Glad you are going to fix it.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm just getting around to ordering the engine mounts (again) but I'm wanting to make sure that "right" would be the passenger side...

The Nissan dealer used the term "right" and I imagine all mechanics would use the passenger side as right...but if you stand in front of the car...it would be the left?! I'm getting confused lol.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have been there with that exact confusion. The rule of thumb is side is from the driver's seat perspective. So driver's side is left and passenger side is right.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> I have been there with that exact confusion. The rule of thumb is side is from the driver's seat perspective. So driver's side is left and passenger side is right.


Thanks 

I've owned a few RHD so talking driver/passenger side gets confusing as well lol.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Update...I did finally get these engine mounts installed and the clunk is totally gone! Yes


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to hear it. Who did the repair?


----------

